# Best 50 foot sailboat to race (and cruise)



## GreenFox (5 mo ago)

I want to keep the boat in the Caribbean (Antigua?). The goal is to do many of the Caribbean races for the next ~5 years, but also cruise a bit in between during the season (and then on the hard there in a hurricane bunker). I want something in the 44-55 foot range and wish to spend $500K-700K USD.

I've been thinking of an X Yachts XP-50. I like the Grand Soleil race models, Vismara, and the J45. Any ideas on other boats I should be considering?


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

There is an XP44 in our club that is beautiful. It is a well laid out race boat with a very nice interior. I particularly like the cockpit table that stows in its own compartment in the cockpit sole, and the huge sail locker in the foredeck.

The question is, how serious are you about the racing? Are you experienced? Do you have a team? What kind of boats do you expect to race against?

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

X-yachts seem to need fully-focused crews to get them to perform as well as they can. They're well-built and comfortable below. J-boats are perhaps less finicky about how they're handled, but the interiors and cruising amenities tend to be more spartan.


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

Pogo 50


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

paulk said:


> X-yachts seem to need fully-focused crews to get them to perform as well as they can. They're well-built and comfortable below. J-boats are perhaps less finicky about how they're handled, but the interiors and cruising amenities tend to be more spartan.


I think in that size range any boat will need focused crew to get the most out of them, hence the question, how serious is the OP about the racing part.

I have never been a huge fan of Jboats, but their performance prowess is undeniable. That said, the J160 has a pretty nice interior, but still plenty of performance potential.

Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenFox (5 mo ago)

Thank you all for the comments.

No committed crew but have raced/sailed with many expressing interest to do the Caribbean races. That said, I recognize the boat will probably see at least as much time being cruised. I, myself, am serious about spending the next 5 years doing as many races throughout the region as humanly possible- though I still work. 

As for all the J boats, couldn't agree more- undeniable performance but less likely that my wife is going to step aboard for a weekend (hates sailing). I do like the J120 and J45.

So, XP 50?


----------



## GreenFox (5 mo ago)

overbored said:


> Pogo 50


Just read 5 pages of "Construction of a Pogo50" by tumbleweed314 on Sailing Anarchy. Got to admit, I had not really considered this boat. It's pretty amazing.


----------

